# Help me to erase windows vista from my laptop



## debi_47 (Jul 11, 2007)

Recently purchased Compaq laptop,windows vista. Can any one pleae help me format the box and install windows xp.

I have tried to use "Disk Manager" but still not able to format the OS.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you can do it using Windows XP CD.....Boot through ur windows XP cd, than install XP over vista after formating the drive.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

If the XP cd doesn't work, and you have access to a system that can burn a cd, you can download gparted and burn it to bootable disk.  Use that to delete the Vista partition, then install XP normally.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2007)

debi_47 said:
			
		

> I have tried to use "Disk Manager" but still not able to format the OS.


well buddy... how can u boot into an os, use its disk manager and try to get rid of that os itself!!! thats being too shameless  

anyways, jokes apart..... you don't need to format the vista partition prior to installing xp. just boot from the xp cd, it asks for the partition to install on. jus select the vista partition and then choose the format option. there.. ur problem's solved!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes.gparted  is a good one.even a knoppix Linux got qtparted to erase Vista completely.


----------

